# Thelema Solo dna 100C help



## Alex ZaX (19/6/22)

Hi everyone! Today i just got my first Dna mod, Thelema Solo 100C, i ve been vaping for almost 3 years on Evl Reaper V3 ( 0.3 SS 5 wraps spaced coil) on Gen S box mod.
I pre ordered if i can say so from a local shop my Dna mod and surprisingly after 2 weeks of non stop spamming their site and couldn't place an order, the shop announced me that my mod came today. I am here not to brag or anything, i am just new to this kind of TC, like under TC i have wattage ( for what? ), preheat, these 2 lines (red and green) which obviously i can't make them sit close parallel..

my Q are the following : 1. Best setup for my coil ? (ss316 5 wraps spaced 0.3ohm) such as temp - wattage and preheat wattage or mode preheat temp+pwr and what settings.
2. What is wattage mode under temp mode? in this theme -hyperion-odin-min how does this affect my vape with preheat on and off.
3. i have preheat power (wattage,punch and warmth is default 5 and disabled) and preheat temp (power, temp and default warmth 5 disabled) which is better to use?
4. what coils work best with dna mod in my atty (evl reaper v3Ti), i specify Ti cause i seen some people report Ti affect coil ohm.
5. how bad is that graphic? i seen people having red and green sit almost next to eachother
6. edit : i downloaded device monitor, dunno how to reach 200C +, it stays at 145C at 30W and 35W preheat. (i usually vaped on gen S at 220C same coils), do i need to lower temp here?



for anyone asking, i ve got the oyster/scale type of battery door.


----------

